# Any one at Guys London



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

I have just started at Guys in london and live in notting Hill any one  out there at Guys...

Started DR on 7th may and feel normal all but for a few tears this morning 

love to here from any one in west london

lol nicola[


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi nicole, I am.at Guys, just started stimms yesterday. i see your post was quite a while ago though, so wondering if you'd had a happy outcome by now?!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

how nice to know I'm not the only one at Guys, I'm on day 10 of stimms and all going well up to now i was at guys this morning for a scan and again on Fri just to give follies a few more days to get ripe, i1m finding them very nice at guys and they run on time so well i live the other side of London so DH drives me over but we have to pay c charge  the joy of living in London.

so nice to here from another guys girl , i wish you all the luck in the world, there are some nice reviews on guys on another post.  and have herd from a few others.

are you in london as well  I am kucky that we have our own busines so i am off work from now on in  so if your in london let me know and we could meet up and compare notes. 


take care 
nicola


----------



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

Hello girls, I too am at Guys, god knows where the rest of us are there are always enough in the waiting room. I've always been amazed how few of us there are here. Just wondering if you were both private or nhs? I have just come back to guys after having my daughter 2 years ago on my 1st ICSI. We are private and have to say was driven by cost as much as location, we live in Clapham so not so bad.

We have just had a failed fet. Doing ok as blessed with dd. We are having dilemas as still have 3 embies left, they thawed 4 and we put 1 back. As we have a child scared of having twins!? But realise chances would be slimmer with 1. Spoke to consultant as wanted to go straight to fresh cycle but advised not to. starting my fet in a couple of weeks.

How are you both going? Are either of you going to try blastocyst transfer. Know they have been doing it for a month or so and we would definitely like to try it if we get chance.

As for clinins its definitely no frills! I like the nurses but find the consultants very hit or very miss!


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi well that makes 3 of us I am on a one free nhs that if I'm honest i have not really waited that long for i was referred last October and the ball was rolling from Feb so i can not complain at all.  But have herd that they are one of the most competitive for drug prices so if i have to pay then i think i will go with guys my DH is called Guy and my step son told his friend to day that his daddy has a hospital named after him, bless he has also sorted the complications about understanding I V f to James bond being the sperm (spy) and the egg being the Planet that he has to get in to I think theres a bit of star wars in that as well but, it was very swwe to listen to from a 7 year old

well here to all us Guys Girls

lol nicola


----------



## Ohsobroody (Mar 22, 2005)

Me too!

I've had 2 cycles at Guys - my first IVF (nhs free go) & a private FET (just finished). Both BFPs but ended in M/c. 

Although I responded well to the drugs, had good embryos and had 2 positives I don't rate my experience with them. 

I still have 3 frosties so may stay with them for 1 more cycle before moving to ARGC, if this doesn't work (purely due to cost - I so don't want to pay £6k for a cycle if I can pay £600 instead!) . I have an appointment on Monday when I will discuss what happens next.

There is a new Dr who I have a seen quite a bit of lately (as I've had a suspected ectopic). He is called something like Dr Kumasami (Sp?) but he says to call him Ali! He is very nice, understandable & very gentle. I found his positive attitude very comforting. Maybe they all start off like that when they are new!!!! 

Guys obviously works for some but I feel they give you a standard package & if it doesn't work tough! There appears to be no individuaslised treatment, you just get the standard printed out set of instructions & turn up for EC & ET & that's it. Getting to speak to someone on the phone is practically impossible. I'm afraid I'm still a bit raw so sorry if I've put a dampner on your post. I don't feel I've been treated very well by them.    

Loopylou - I was interested to hear they are now doing blast transfers. I'd be keen to do this next time as I have heard it seems to be the way to go. It would be a risk for me though with only 3 embryos left. Maybe 2 will survive the thaw & I might then end up with nothing to transfer. I will talk this over with them. Good luck with your FET.

Nicola - your step son sounds lovely! You must feel very special being treated in a hospital named after your hubby!


----------



## loopylou (Jul 1, 2003)

Ohsobroody, sorry to hear about your experiences. I agree about the nice Dtr he spent ages on the phone to me about my options. I know how frustrating it can be but I think alot of clinics are similar. I went to ARGC aswell as Guys for an initial consultation. I felt like I was on a factory line there, you know when they hardly glance up to register your face! I hear their bedside manner can be poor to.

Remember you've had 2 bfp which is great, so many don't even get that. I am lucky enough to have my daughter and I sang their praises when she arrived. This fet failed then you start getting critical, it's only natural. Doubt they'll reccomend blastocyst from your frozen embryos. I'm thinking about the next fresh one as I doubt my fet will work.

Keep me posted, lara


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

all Guys Girls

I have had my final scan today ready for ec on monday they all seem realy pleased with my scan and i feel realy positive but know the worst is yet to come 

But 4 now i am very egggg sited

have a good weekend lol nicola


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi, glad to have found some fellow guys girls. agree - where are we all? the other clinics have busting threads with loads of people. oh well.
nicola how are you getting on? see you had EC last week. i'm due mine on monday.
my experience so far has been good. efficient and quite brisk, but perfectly friendly. they don't molly-coddle you thats for sure though, so i've just made sure i go armed with any questions and make sure i ask them as they're not very forthcoming with information otherwise!
no idea how standard their protocol is. i'm doing the trial (from the poster on the loo door) where they measure an additional hormone AMH to get a better idea of follicular reserve. Is anyone else doing the trial?

I don't think i've met a consultant yet other than the initial appointment and i can't remember her name. i've just seen nurses i think. but maybe you meet the consultants for EC and ET. guess i'll find out on monday.

i'm interested in the blasto transfer too, but depends on how many eggs we get and how many fertilize i suppose. no one's discussed it with us yet either, other than at the patient open day.

hope to hear from someone soon.

Flumpity x


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi,
Im a Guys girls. We had 1 nhs go (BFN) and 1 private BFP, my EDD is Fri 16th. YEP this FRI
We had IVF PGD. Id sing there praise from any roof top. 

Hi Nic, hows M & C    

flumpity, Is it Dr Jan Grace from the posters, she's lovely.
They all are.      Good luck for Monday.

Ohsobroody, Sorry your hurting. Arrange to speak to one of the councilor, (I did) tell them how you feel. 

The only thing I found a pain was traveling from Northampton. 

Wishing you all love and luck.
Debs


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

sky, the best of luck for friday! good to hear a positive result. xxx


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

flumpity

good luck for Thursday, i had 14 eggs to play with and had 2 put back i was advised to let them go to blast and do a 5 day transfer £400 i had moet& chandon put back in and paid the £400 to let the others go to blast none of them made it and i feel a bit cheated out of freezing, please have a talk with your DH if he is not going with you in case they offer you the same we had decided to have them put back in on the Thursday so I'm so glad that we had that chat.

thank you for the advice on the pessers in the fridge i did the same thing last nite it was a waxy mess

lol good luck  nicola


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi honey, still getting to grips with this different message board system to the one i'm used to. just replied to your message, but not sure if it'll end up here or if it just goes to you privately? anyway... hope you get it.

the pessaries thing was hillarious (in a revolting way) last night. there's not really any dignity left is there in all this.

standing there like a big fat balloon stuffing goo up me. nice.

Thanks for the tip re blasto. they've not mentioned it to us and i doubt they will now because with 4 embies its not really enough to risk it is it. Do you know how many they would freeze were all 4 to divide well? some girls said their clinic (not guys) only freeze a min of 3, so that'd be any hopes of freezing gone for me. I'm kind of hoping that 2 can be put back and 2 frozen... very useful having you just ahead of me!

on babycentre, i'm the guys girl in the lead so have no one to ask about their specific protocol.

i've been following your diary too! fingers crossed. do you think you'll test early? i think i've decided to temp instead as that'll give a good idea by 12 dpo whether i should bother testing or not as my LP is always 12 dpo...

x


----------



## Nixs (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just come across this post. I to am at Guys have had a number of cycles some failed some positive followed by M/C they suspected antiphospholipid syndrome as had some positive blood tests. they refered me to St Marys for advise.

My experience has always been ok yeah ok its not got posh surroundings etc but quite frankly I would rather save money and know there doing there reasearch etc.

Good luck to all,

Nixs[br]Posted on: 13/06/06, 21:03Flumpity

Just noticed your question about freezing they only freeze 3 or over.

Nixs


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Flumpity, GOOD LUCK FOR THURSDAY     

Debs


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks for the luck wishes. really appreciate it. sounds like they vary how many they freeze. If there's any chance of it (ie if all 4 embies are good enough quality tomorrow) then we can always beg... the main thing i know is to just get 2 good ones to put back, but frosties would be nice too.

think i'd agree with nixs, Guys are friendly, but not particularly hand-holding and its definitely a no frills service, but they do great research and have good results given they take anyone.[br]Posted on: 14/06/06, 14:03come on guys girls, there must be more of us out there somewhere to liven up our lonely thread here...


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

I'm with you I see all this hamersmith part 230 and we have a bout 15 posts where are they all.

may be we should put someting in the waiting room I think they don't know what a fab site this is they are missing out on a life line 

good luck 4 2 morrow

love nicola


----------



## Nixs (Jan 13, 2005)

hi, nicola, they do know about this site as I've talked about it with my consultant

Nixs


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

bum. wish i'd thought of sticking a notice up while i was there today. never mind.

the good news is that 3 of our 4 embies had grown to be big healthy 8-celled embies, so 2 of those are now back inside me and one has gone to be a frostie!!! the other one was only 4 cells and they thought it might have stopped dividing so didn't recomment freezing it.

exciting stuff.

how are you all today?


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Flumpity,
Thats Fantastic news sweets. Take it easy,   

Love Debs


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

thanks Debs. 

GOOD LUCK if it happens tomorrow (if you see this). I'm guessing it won't be tomorrow as first babies are always late aren't they?!  

xxx


----------



## Nixs (Jan 13, 2005)

flumpity

well done, fingers x, is this your first go, sorry I'm sure you have said somewhere.  Good they did your one frostie, they would not do this for me

nixs


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hiya nixs, wonder why they wouldn't do a frostie for you? mean sods. With us, they just said it was our decision and talked through the pros and cons. the cons were that only 2/3rd of frosties survive the thaw, so they usually freeze 3 so that odds are there will be 2 to put back. So we were thinking oh well, thats that then. But then they said, however, as my cycles, hormones and ovulation are normal, we could do an unmedicated FET so if frostie didn't survive the thaw, the only loss would be financial, but it wouldn't be a disaster as i wouldn't have taken a load of drugs for nothing. Plus, it wouldn't even delay our IVF round (to get pootle and perkin a sibling in 18 months time!) because if frostie didn't thaw, i could just start DR a couple of days later as a fresh cycle. So with that, we just thought £350 is worth a shot at it so we decided to go for the freeze for her.

I'm really crampy today. :-

ARGC are specialists in the blood thingy you possibly have. might be worth talking to them? What was your background that led you to here in the first place if thats not too nosy. we're male factor. all the gory details are in my 2ww diary. xxx[br]Posted on: 16/06/06, 12:00Yoooooooooooo - Hooooooooooooo  

where are we all?


----------



## skyred (Oct 5, 2005)

Hi, 

Flumpity, how are you feeling today hun.

Its hot hot hot, 
No news from me, but its to hot to push. Have lovely puffy fingers and toes, very glam.

Nicola, have PM you hun  

Hope everyone else is OK, enjoy the weather

Debs


----------



## Nixs (Jan 13, 2005)

Flumpity

Hi, hope you are feeling ok today, it take some time to get over it (or it always does for me!) the first first time I did a cycle I got the train home I was at passing out point on waterloo station my other half thought I was dying I sat on the train with my head between my legs, everytime I sat upright I thought I was going to throw up and then pass out!!

On another cycle within a day of ec I had flu and again thought I was dying! but here I am still!!

Why did we start hmmmmmmmmmmm had a m/c then nothing happened for a year followed by 2 more m/c after ivf then discovered antiphoshopholipid syndrome.  I've had all my tests done at St Marys who definitely don't believe in the treatment nor the theory of NK cells nor do Guys.  I know its a very personal subject so I'm trying to focus on what I think I believe in, does that make sense...........??

Hope your feeling better soon.

Nixs


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

Flu + EC = nightmare! you poor thing. how on earth did you cope?

I'd def get an app at ARCG if I were you. It sounds a bit of a faff there having to go in for blood tests every day etc, but worth it if you're having unexplained m/cs. Wonder why some clinics don't believe in it? how strange. this whole thing is strange though isn't it.

I feel great today. the bloating has gone at last (a mere week after EC). Feel mildly crampy all the time though, like AF is imminent. I hope she's not imminent as its only day 6. Am hoping its just pootle and perkin bedding in...


----------



## Golds (Jun 17, 2006)

Hi,
I'm new to this forum.  I'm at Guys too and just went through my first cycle.  Was all rather traumatic - I over-responded to the drugs and had mild OHSS - got 20 eggs and 12 embryos.  Had 2 put back a week ago on Thursday and all was going well until Friday night when I started bleeding.  Has been going on all weekend and getting worse and I've been really depressed today cos it's obvious to me it hasn't worked.  The emergency doc on the mobile was really nice and said it might not have failed and some women bleed but there is still a pregnancy - does anyone know of that happening?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi golds 

Have sent you a message 

but i am in the same boat as you bleeding this weekend had my et a week ago Thursday as well, may be they were having a bad day   .


lots of love Nicola


----------



## Golds (Jun 17, 2006)

Oh dear - that's two of us then....  It was a bit chaotic that day.  Dr Jan Grace did mine.  Did she do yours?  How do I see the message you sent me?


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

grace did mine as well

lets not blame her yet.  this is an amazing site I don't know what i would have done with out it, my bleed is not to bad but i don;t get bad periods, so i can not say , glad you have read diary, flump is another guy girl who is one week behind us ,

are you off work 

I have done lots of crying today had to keep it together for JJ but now i am having a glass of red and have ordered a curry.

god bless 2morrow is another day

nicola


----------



## flumpity (Oct 1, 2005)

hi golds (and nic of course), just sending a massive hug and hope the bleed isn't AF. can but hope... take care. xxx


----------



## sillylally (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi there, So sorry to hear your news isn't the best. Not sure how you are now so hope i'm not speaking out of place. I'm about to start at Guys, we have the evening intro meeting this weds, 6th sept.
Jut wanted to wish you so much good luck & send a big huggle xx Sally xx


----------



## Katielou (Jan 20, 2006)

Hello Guys girls!

We are hopfully starting IVF/PGD at Guys at the end of the year and wondered what people did for their travel arrangements. So far we have caught the train and tube but I don't think this will be so easy after egg collection. 

Did anyone manage to drive and get a parking space nearby? 

Skyred, how did you manage? 

Thanks,
Katie


----------



## nico67 (Feb 24, 2006)

hi

we live in London and we did take our car to guys but you have congetion charge of £8  and there is a NCP carpark but parking is expensive 

Personally i would just get a taxi to and from your train station so you don't have to do the tube.

also near the time if you are interested i have a top floor in my house with 2 beds and bathroom that i am thinking of doing B&B for FF girls having TX in London to help with cost of travel and hotels .

good luck i was at guys they are very nice but they were not going to do any more test that i wanted but good luck

Nicola


----------

